# Bead hopper or compound tube with external mud head ?



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about get either a bead hopper or a compound tube with an external mud head.
We tend to use just metal flex tape for external corners in new build houses over here ( Scotland). So my questions are would any of these make my production quicker on the instillation?, currently it takes me about 90min too stick and coat 2 boxes of flex tape (60m). I like the idea of the hopper, It looks good when using it with drywall external corner beads but would using it for flex tape be a bit awkward ( would the flex tape once loaded with compound fold together sticking to its self before you could apply it?).

Regarding the compound tube & mud head system here you are applying the compound too the external corner then apply the flex tape. Are these tubes easy enough too get the hang of using ?.

What size of compound tube would be most suitable and how many 2.4 external corners would it coat before refilling?.

Can either be used with fast set filler (hot mud) or better using a drywall joint cement ?.

Also how are these tools to wash up if you don't have access to a water hose ?

Sorry if this question is a bit long winded , just looking for anything that will speed up production, less time at work = more time chasing salmon:yes::thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> I've been thinking about get either a bead hopper or a compound tube with an external mud head.
> We tend to use just metal flex tape for external corners in new build houses over here ( Scotland). So my questions are would any of these make my production quicker on the instillation?, currently it takes me about 90min too stick and coat 2 boxes of flex tape (60m). I like the idea of the hopper, It looks good when using it with drywall external corner beads but would using it for flex tape be a bit awkward ( would the flex tape once loaded with compound fold together sticking to its self before you could apply it?).
> 
> Regarding the compound tube & mud head system here you are applying the compound too the external corner then apply the flex tape. Are these tubes easy enough too get the hang of using ?.
> ...


Sounds like you need a hopper. If you use a tube with hot mud you will only get to use it one time if you don't have water to clean up.Some people think all you need is to pull water with your tube and its clean...but its not :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

If you don't have a tube, buy one.

You will be amazed how many things it comes in handy for.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Get a tube they are alot cleaner and less bending over. You really only need to mud the sheetrock itself then get the bead setting roller to install. As for using hot mud for the install It really isnt necessary. Use ap with a bit of glue and you can instantly coat with quick set or ap.


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Get a tube they are alot cleaner and less bending over. You really only need to mud the sheetrock itself then get the bead setting roller to install. As for using hot mud for the install It really isnt necessary. Use ap with a bit of glue and you can instantly coat with quick set or ap.


Please excuse my ignorance , I've never heard about adding glue to ap.

What type of glue & what is the thought behind adding the glue ?.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I never added anything before coming here to DWT. If you can get muddmaxx I would start there. Adding Muddmaxx or wood glue helps with the adhesion properties of the drywall mudd. Basically makes it sticky and helps with a quicker install. Trust me it will not only make bead stick better but your fingers will get tacky too. 3-4 ounces per 5gal is all you need.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

everyone tell him to get a tube...he said he has no water?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Thumbs up on the glue!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> everyone tell him to get a tube...he said he has no water?


Plenty of water here in Scotland  , just not always access too a water hose.
We normally get a barrel of water outside the house were working.

Can these compound tubes be flushed in a bucket of water ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tube and mudheads = :rockon::beta1:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Plenty of water here in Scotland  , just not always access too a water hose.
> We normally get a barrel of water outside the house were working.
> 
> Can these compound tubes be flushed in a bucket of water ?


 
YES :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> If you don't have a tube, buy one.
> 
> You will be amazed how many things it comes in handy for.


 
Yeah, They would be awesome for a wet t shirt contest or hitting that annoying kid over the street with :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Starting too sway towards the tube & head ,any thoughts on the coverage. What I'm asking is , say I got a 36" tube how many corners will it run before refilling?


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Forgot to ask about the thickness of the compound/mud . How thick would you recommend ?

Sorry if I'm being a bit of pest asking all these questions but I want to make the right choice and get it right :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Forgot to ask about the thickness of the compound/mud . How thick would you recommend ?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit of pest asking all these questions but I want to make the right choice and get it right :thumbup:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ&list=TLa3HIiCg0TGMLFp5d2YemPBj53Exc7wug


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM&list=TLa3HIiCg0TGMLFp5d2YemPBj53Exc7wug


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU&feature=player_detailpage
Well if you want to go go all the way. Heres the system i have switched over to. i was metal and durabond for years . Then went to paper and hopper/ Now I am TT all the way.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Belmore Tools in UK has everything in stock.
Mud Set or staple up 
Joe


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Forgot to ask about the thickness of the compound/mud . How thick would you recommend ?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit of pest asking all these questions but I want to make the right choice and get it right :thumbup:


no worry about pest these goons here are just waiting on drywall talk:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM&list=TLa3HIiCg0TGMLFp5d2YemPBj53Exc7wug



wE KNOW THAT GUY DONT WE mOE, MAKES ME APPRECIATE my zook


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PT used to have one like that, guess he took it down...


----------

